
Model 3 Electronics Similar to F-35 - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-electronics-f35-flight-controller/
======
sschueller
FYI, Munro does these taredowns and sells complete plans on every aspect
required to manufacture each part.

So expect a clone from China at some point.

------
craftyguy
> Everything here smacks of cellphone technology

Is he just throwing around buzzwords, or does he actually know what he is
talking about? Since when do devices that manufacturers expect users to
discard after 18 months become the gold standard for grading quality?

------
oldgradstudent
So it's overhyped, overbudget, and a decade late?

------
StevenPaul
apparently he's a Detroit veteran

